# taskeue timeout



## nORKy (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

My FreeBSD 8.2 (VM in vmware esxi 5.1) reboot itself.
I don't understand why :

```
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: acdacd00::  WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directlyWARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: acd0: 
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie requestWARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie request
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: 
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 last message repeated 2 times
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: fault virtual address	= 0x308
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: fault code		= supervisor read data, page not present
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff805b345e
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffff800007fa10
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffff800007fa30
ENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: acd0: 
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie requestWARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW freeing taskqueue zombie request
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: 
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 last message repeated 2 times
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: fault virtual address	= 0x308
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: fault code		= supervisor read data, page not present
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff805b345e
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffff800007fa10
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xffffff800007fa30
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: current process		= 12 (swi6: task queue)
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: trap number		= 12
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: panic: page fault
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: cpuid = 1
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #0 0xffffffff805f4e0e at kdb_backtrace+0x5e
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #1 0xffffffff805c2d07 at panic+0x187
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #2 0xffffffff808ac600 at trap_fatal+0x290
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #3 0xffffffff808ac9df at trap_pfault+0x28f
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #4 0xffffffff808acebf at trap+0x3df
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #5 0xffffffff80894fb4 at calltrap+0x8
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #6 0xffffffff805c1db0 at _sema_post+0x90
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #7 0xffffffff80276804 at ata_completed+0x474
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #8 0xffffffff805ffeb5 at taskqueue_run_locked+0x85
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #9 0xffffffff80600198 at taskqueue_run+0x38
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #10 0xffffffff8059b594 at intr_event_execute_handlers+0x104
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #11 0xffffffff8059cc45 at ithread_loop+0x95
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #12 0xffffffff805994f8 at fork_exit+0x118
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: #13 0xffffffff8089547e at fork_trampoline+0xe
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Uptime: 18d11h6m1s
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Dec 20 08:39:37 smtp11 kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5520  @ 2.27GHz (2265.86-MHz K8-class CPU)
...
```

There is an error with the kernel ?
Why there is 0 seconde beetween the error and the boot start ??

thanks you for your help


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

You might want to check your memory. This is usually the result of memory going bad.

Also update to 8.3, FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life.


----------



## nORKy (Dec 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Also update to 8.3, FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life.



yeah, I think it's a good idea


----------

